# B&B Orchard and Nursery Discount



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

B&B Orchard and Nursery offers the full spectrum of lush, pest resistant, drought resistant plants for your landscape. Our prices are much lower than the big box stores. We are constantly replenshingour plant material so you are assured a healthy plant or we won't sell it to you. We are a small nursery but we have many wholesalers at our disposal so if we don't have it we can get it. We also offer lighting systems for landscaping with 100% solid copper material and warranteed lights. A 10% discount is offered during the months of April-May for Pensacola fishing forum members. We can be reached at (850) 261-8505. 

[email protected]


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Where are you located? Do you have fruit trees? Camellias?


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

We are located 7 miles west of the Paper Mill (Cantonment) off of hwy 112. We have some fruit trees, peach, pear, plum, blueberries and satsumas. Have some small camellias on sale for $1.
850-261-8505


----------

